

Why doesn't the NiceGuy.A virus exist? - dustyreagan
http://i.imgur.com/6gyAn.jpg

======
dustyreagan
I'm fairly certain this is a fictional virus. But, I don't think I've ever
encountered anything similar IRL. I wonder why such a virus doesn't exist?
Perhaps the same people who might make a "nice virus" have an ethical dilemma
about writing a virus in general, regardless of it's intended purpose?

In any case, I'd totally get behind a virus that forced an IE6 upgrade! :)

------
wmf
It would probably be illegal to release such a thing regardless of intentions,
so the risk would seem to exceed the reward.

------
ecubed
If it actually does what it says it does, thats awesome...

